# JB makes Steak Halen



## 007bond-jb (Aug 16, 2007)

Be sure & watch the ending credits roll

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7_FvA1aU5O4
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WiAZDKKc54I


----------



## Guest (Aug 16, 2007)

That was a hoot man.
Another fine piece of work my brother


----------



## knine (Aug 16, 2007)

u have lost your mind now!



gotta get me 1 of them cookers .


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 16, 2007)

Pretty funny man..Steaks looked good too... Mine is stainless and the heat can't go out... It's tooooo damn HOT here!!!!


----------



## john a (Aug 16, 2007)

My kind of steak JB, very very nice; yes sir!


----------



## Puff1 (Aug 16, 2007)

Another great "Double ****** Flick" 8) 

J.B. My little one happened to wander in to watch for a bit. She asked why you kept calling me boy?  
She's 4 and smart as a whip


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 17, 2007)

BBQJim said:
			
		

> Dang good video... BOY!. Steak looks good, but that potato looks killer!
> Good job JB.



Welcome to BBQ Central BBQ Jim. The patatoe had S&P green chillies & butter . Here is a link to my other cooking videos

http://coastalbendsurf.com/flv_player/jb.html


----------



## surfinsapo (Aug 17, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> BBQJim said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


and don't forget http://www.coastalbendsurf.com/flv_player_test/index2.html


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Aug 17, 2007)

Way to go JB!


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 20, 2007)

I think Eddie just punched Valerie in her face after seeing that!


----------



## Cliff H. (Aug 20, 2007)

Fine looking steak JB.


----------



## Smokey_Joe (Aug 20, 2007)

*Can ya do an Uncle Ted video for me?...BOY!*


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 21, 2007)

I don't know Joe Fallin down on the floor sucks


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 21, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> I don't know Joe Fallin down on the floor sucks



JB, you're skeered to sing "Wang Dang Sweet Poontang" ain't you!  Come on and do a little Uncle Ted for us!  We'll be satisfied with Cat Scratch Fever!!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 21, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":30mj5dcl]I don't know Joe Fallin down on the floor sucks



JB, you're skeered to sing "Wang Dang Sweet Poontang" ain't you!  Come on and do a little Uncle Ted for us!  We'll be satisfied with Cat Scratch Fever!![/quote:30mj5dcl]

Allrite Wolfman I have Ted on LP only I'll have to record him to CD for my kitchen jam box. I don't know if I want to get that F%$ked up I'll do my best. Give me a few days BOY


----------



## LarryWolfe (Aug 21, 2007)

007bond-jb said:
			
		

> [quote="Larry Wolfe":3ikgwedn][quote="007bond-jb":3ikgwedn]I don't know Joe Fallin down on the floor sucks



JB, you're skeered to sing "Wang Dang Sweet Poontang" ain't you!  Come on and do a little Uncle Ted for us!  We'll be satisfied with Cat Scratch Fever!![/quote:3ikgwedn]

Allrite Wolfman I have Ted on LP only I'll have to record him to CD for my kitchen jam box. I don't know if I want to get that F%$ked up I'll do my best. Give me a few days BOY[/quote:3ikgwedn]

Don't forget the flaming arrows!  NO I'M NOT MAKING A JOKE ABOUT GREG!


----------



## 007bond-jb (Aug 21, 2007)

Larry Wolfe said:
			
		

> [quote="007bond-jb":rx86xh5j][quote="Larry Wolfe":rx86xh5j][quote="007bond-jb":rx86xh5j]I don't know Joe Fallin down on the floor sucks



JB, you're skeered to sing "Wang Dang Sweet Poontang" ain't you!  Come on and do a little Uncle Ted for us!  We'll be satisfied with Cat Scratch Fever!![/quote:rx86xh5j]

Allrite Wolfman I have Ted on LP only I'll have to record him to CD for my kitchen jam box. I don't know if I want to get that F%$ked up I'll do my best. Give me a few days BOY[/quote:rx86xh5j]

Don't forget the flaming arrows!  NO I'M NOT MAKING A JOKE ABOUT GREG![/quote:rx86xh5j]

I got some pies


----------



## bknox (Aug 22, 2007)

Saw the sweaty uncle teddy video and think JB has some promise but don't quit your day job.


----------

